# Sudden death



## Rick

Strange thing happened last night. One of my grandis females laid her third ooth the other day. Well the day after she was very thirsty which was also out of the ordinary. She ate normally. Yesterday she looked ok physically however was acting a bit strange. Woke this morning to find her dead on the bottom of the cage. I got these on Jan. 14. The other two are fine. I generally don't have many problems with mantids however something isn't right when they die suddenly.


----------



## Samzo

Man thats unlucky..  Dunno what could of happened


----------



## Ian

what species was it rick?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dino

Not trying to be rude Ian but he said it was a Grandis. Sorry about your Grandis Rick. When mantids are about to die they drink a lot of water. Hope you and that Grandis had some good times.


----------



## Ian

you are very true dino, appologies rick for my mis-reading :lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dino

You are true to Ian sometimes about my attitude I admit that with respect. But we all need to move on when people arguee it get you know where I know this whole week I have been called names by other people on other forums but like I said we all have to move on.


----------



## Rick

I am fully aware they drink more water as they get near death. However this mantis died within a day or so. There are also other signs death is near and none of them were present.


----------



## Ian

was there any sign of mould, or bacterial infection rick?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick

No signs of anything Ian. No warning, nothing. The other two sharing the divided tank are still fine.


----------



## dino

Poor Grandis hoped it lived a happy healthey life.


----------



## Ian

that is very strange rick. You say it was gravid. I had some creobroter that died of egg binding. This could well have been a possibility... and I dont think there are any real signs of this happening. When she died, did you cut her open?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick

She died two days after laying her third ooth.


----------



## Ian

ah, well that may well rule that one out...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## worldofmantis

well it just was its time to go then


----------

